# Cross-fading overlapping audio events in Cubase 10.



## fustrun (Feb 22, 2020)

Hey all!

I thought i'd ask if there is a way to press "x" to crossfade the overlapping audio events I have in my project, the way it works now it cross fades wwwaayyy more than I want to ...I want it to crossfade only the area where the audio events overlap but it creates a much longer crossfade.

Any ideas?

Thanks!


----------



## Henu (Feb 22, 2020)

It's a bit annoying by design, but there's actually a rather logical solution. Select only those two clips you want to crossfade and _then_ hit that X.


----------



## fustrun (Feb 22, 2020)

Henu said:


> It's a bit annoying by design, but there's actually a rather logical solution. Select only those two clips you want to crossfade and _then_ hit that X.


Thanks for the tip but it still does the same .. whether selected or not.


----------



## Henu (Feb 22, 2020)

Ah, then it might be that your crossfade is "too short"! I don't know if it's a bug -most likely it is- but just do a bit longer overlapping area and then adjust the fade lenght shorter by hand aftewards. Does that help?


----------

